# All night nursing and fertility



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

Ok, I am sure this topic has been discussed before but I can't find any threads on it. Ds is 11mo and still nurses all night. Dh and I use condoms but we hate it because they are gross, gross, gross and he says he can't feel much. Anyway, has anyone ever gotten pg despite nursing all night?? I have not started a cycle and seem not to have any discharge yet. We are NOT ready for a baby brother or sister yet, but maybe in 2005 we are thinking of trying. I talked to my mid-wife and she said chances are really slim.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

chances might be really slim this month but I am nursing ds 15 months around the clock every two hours and I had one ppaf and now we are pregnant with baby #4 so I wouldn't say that nursing at this age is a for sure for bc
crystal


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

You might want to start charting so you can have unprotected sex most of the time, but either don't have sex when you are fertile or use a condom. You definitly can get pregnant while nursing around the clock. I think 6 months is a generic date for when most woman start becoming more fertile. Just because you don't have a ppaf doesn't mean you can't get pregnant.

Does your son take a pacifier? Has he started solids? If yes to either or both of these then you are at a higher risk of getting pregnant. With charting you will know when you are fertile and you can take steps during that week or so to prefent pregnancy.


----------



## Lyci (Feb 10, 2004)

I am so new to this concept, what does charting mean? When will I know if I am fertile, is it a temperature thing? We got pregnant with ds very quickly so I didn't deal with any of this.







Thanks for your help!


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

You can tell when you are fertile based on a combination of your cervical fluid and basal body temperature. This is called either NFP, Natural Family Planning, or FAM, Fertility Awareness Method. If you want to try this I would suggest a few books - either "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" (comprehensive) or "Your Fertility Signals: Using them to Achieve or Avoid Pregnancy Naturally" (shorter, easier to read).

If you do not have your period yet, you have a less than 10% chance of getting pregnant before your baby's first birthday. My husband and I were comfortable with those chances, and I only started charting for NFP once my period resumed. But if you want to reduce that chance then you will be better off practicing some form of birth control.

Yours,
Cassidy


----------

